# BB Cream (from the Face Shop)



## animecute (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm just wondering but has anyone tried the Quick and Clean Blemish Balm (aka BB cream) from the Face Shop (not the Singapore one).

I've heard mixed reviews about this spefic brand.
There's a lot of hype about the BB cream in general but some say the Face Shop is junk so idk.

And I'm 15 so I'm not sure if I do need it. I have mild acne and I'm thinking of using it...


Thanks~!


----------

